# how does everyone rate Nitromors as a furniture stripper



## richardbell81

Hi there,

I'm currently trying to strip some 70s teak furniture using Nitromors and I just wondered how everyone else rated it as a furniture stripper? 

I'm so far very un-imprssed with it to say it's a 'leading brand' and comes highly recommended. I'm using the Nitromorse All Purpose stripper (in the green tin) and i've followed the instructions implicitly, and even tried the cling film trick to try and stop the gasses escaping but it really isn't doing the job and has left the piece very patchy!

I had previously been using Everbuild Paint and Varnish Stripper ( http://www.transtools.co.uk/store/prod_ ... 500ml.html ) which seemed to do a great job in just 1 application. However it seems to be getting increasingly hard to find which is why i switched to Nitromorse. I realise there are different type of strippers but does anyone now why the Nitromors is so poor in comparison to the Everbuild stripper? 

Also, are there any other paint & varnish strippers that anyone would recommend for this job?


----------



## Dibs-h

Everbuild is likely to be a trade product and hence higher strength\VOC's than Nitromors, which is retail.

Why don't you give Everbuild (http://www.everbuild.co.uk/) a ring and ask them to give you the details of a local stockist of their product?

Dibs


----------



## Jacob

Nitromors is brilliant stuff though you have to splash it on thick to get the benefit. I then dust the surface over with PT chippings and rub them in/off with a stiff plastic brush. It soaks it up and rubs it off at the same time, without damaging the wood at all.


----------



## Hudson Carpentry

I use one called paramorse (chemicl name I think) which is a unharmful one so safe to use indoors around kids and animals. For one that claims this I was very surprised that it did a great job on the first pre war dinning table I used it on. Its a gel as well. Bit like sloppy wallpaper paste.

This is the stuff http://www.toolstation.com/shop/Paintin ... 889/p39051


----------



## [email protected]

I think you'll find Nitromors now on the shelf in say B&Q is the new eco friendly safe to use product and nothing like the old methylene chroride based stripper in terms of being an effective stripper. I dont know if the latter is available for DIY now as its dangerous to use but you can still get it from trade sources...


----------



## yellowbelly

Never had a lot of faith in the green (water washable) Nitromors the yellow Original is far superior in my experience
You'll find its cheaper to buy from a Crown or Dulux trade center


----------



## Jamesc

I find Nitromores marginally more effective than washing up liquid (but only marginally). I recently tried to strip a door frame of paint in a 1970's house and after 4 applications (yes I followed all the instructions) gave up and used a scraper.

I have had good success with Rustins Strypit http://www.rustins.eu/Details.asp?ProductID=548 but like all products that actually work it is geting harder to get hold of. Homebase used to stock it but it seems to have gone to make way for yet more fluffy cushions. :evil: 

James


----------



## richardbell81

Thanks for everyones response!

Yeh I think this furniture has some poly varnish on it and the nitromors just isn't cutting through it like the Everbuild stuff did! I just ordered what I thought was a tin of the trade everbuild stripper on Ebay but they posted the newer X3 stuff that comes in a plastic bottle!!! Needless to say it's a non meth based stripper and pretty much just acts as a lubricant when trying to remove the old finish with wire wool! 

I might try and get hold of some of the rustins stuff for the next attempt!


----------



## Woodfinish Man

Matt is absolutely spot on. The Nitromors formulation was changed on 1st December 2010. From this date it was (by European legislation) illegal to sell Methylene Chloride based strippers to the retail sector. However the trade are still allowed to use it (on fittings not fixtures) up until 1st December 2011 at which point they must go on a course to enable them to use MC...the only thing is that there are no signs of any course being put in place!

All in all it is one hell of a mess! We bought a massive amount of Original Nitromors (yellow,green & brown) before they stopped producing it but now only have 4x5L of Craftsman left. However we are still selling our own MC Paint Remover which in our opinion is just as good if not better than the Original Nitromors. 

The new Nitromors is really poor and now highly flammable....where is the sense in that?


----------



## richardbell81

ok... so i've used the Everbuild X3 stuff... (which is EU regulation  and to be fare it seems to be doing an ok job. The only problem I have is i'm not sure how to neutralise and wash it off. It says to use water and a brush / steel pad on the bottle but i'm always a bit weary of using water on wood furniture. Will i be ok using white spirit or should I just follow the instructions... why do they have to make it so bloody complicated!


----------



## Mike.C

Richard, the best stuff that I have used is Peel Away http://www.restexpress.co.uk/acatalog/P ... zAod8CB44g Unlike other manufacturers who claim that their product can remove multi layers in one go and fail miserably, Peel Away really does. 

Cheers

Mike


----------



## Woodfinish Man

Agree with Mike Peelaway Stripper does a very good job at removing multiple layers in one go and is especially good for cornicing . However, it is a fiddly process (covering with plastic sheeting) and not quick.


----------



## Former Glory

richardbell81":7vr5sx8u said:


> ok... so i've used the Everbuild X3 stuff... (which is EU regulation  and to be fare it seems to be doing an ok job. The only problem I have is i'm not sure how to neutralise and wash it off. It says to use water and a brush / steel pad on the bottle but i'm always a bit weary of using water on wood furniture. Will i be ok using white spirit or should I just follow the instructions... why do they have to make it so bloody complicated!



Whatever you do don't use water and wire wool. It'll oxidise and turn the surface black then you'll need to bleach it.

We used nitromors craftsman for years without problems, but have swapped to a generic trade stripper since the changes to formula. We're also using a soda blaster for a lot of applications - less toxic.


----------

